# Shiawassee Flats' "Guest Hunt" program



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

ds541 said:


> count me in, i'll take a new hunter out.how do i sign up if i'm not on face book?


email just ducky. details on our website.


----------



## jonesy16 (Sep 19, 2011)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> I think we can kill 2 birds with 1 stone here. JD is fond of MSU Cheerleaders and hunting....so we can just combine the 2, it won't be the first time.


Hahahaha photo shop rears its ugly head again.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

Someone call 911, I'm about to gouge my eyes out! :lol::lol:


----------



## KLR (Sep 2, 2006)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> I think we can kill 2 birds with 1 stone here. JD is fond of MSU Cheerleaders and hunting....so we can just combine the 2, it won't be the first time.


I was considering trying out SRSGA, but if this is the welcoming committee??? I think I'll pass. But, I do think I may have some ideas as to why hunter recruitment is down.


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

KLR said:


> I was considering trying out SRSGA, but if this is the welcoming committee??? I think I'll pass. But, I do think I may have some ideas as to why hunter recruitment is down.


i know i shoulda put up a disclaimer before i posted.


*disclaimer: not all the helpers are rabid michigan state fans that wear onesies.


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

good lord man! You trying to scare EVEN ME away? Enough with the photoshopping already. You and Dahmer have it cornered.

But seriously guys, if you're interested in the guest hunt idea, *PLEASE READ* THE LINK that Shi Kid posted. I'm getting pm's and emails, and that was written up to answer most of your questions. This ain't rocket science guys :lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Gods honest truth guys, if I get one more PM or EM from someone who has not read the info we posted....

I'm gonna start sounding like the "soup nazi" from Seinfeld...."NO HUNT FOR YOU!"

Okay, had my second cup of coffee now...pms under control 

And by the way Phil, I can wear that outfit next time we hunt that field by your house if you really want me to?


----------



## stevebrandle (Jan 23, 2000)

Should be a good program. The flats can be a little intimidating for beginners. It will still come down to getting a good draw, but with help they'll know where to go if they get a good one, plus a way to get out there. Toughest thing is getting a marginal draw and watch the good spot pull in most of the birds.


----------



## kotimaki (Feb 13, 2009)

I would be interested ! Lack of someone to show me the ropes is the only reason I've never hunted any of the managed areas.


----------



## Blacklab77 (Jun 21, 2006)

Always wanted to hunt SRSGA. Drove some of the area edges once.

Where do I sign-up.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Blacklab77 said:


> Always wanted to hunt SRSGA. Drove some of the area edges once.
> 
> Where do I sign-up.


PM Just Ducky.


----------



## LoBrass (Oct 16, 2007)

TSS Caddis said:


> PM Just Ducky.


:lol::lol::lol:


----------



## wavie (Feb 2, 2004)

Blacklab77 said:


> Always wanted to hunt SRSGA. Drove some of the area edges once.
> 
> Where do I sign-up.


just pm JD, he'll tell you everything you need to know. this goes for anyone else. JD, you're welcome.

edit, damn too slow.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

just ducky said:


> Gods honest truth guys, if I get one more PM or EM from someone who has not read the info we posted....
> 
> I'm gonna start sounding like the "soup nazi" from Seinfeld...."NO HUNT FOR YOU!"
> 
> ...


So, are you telling the world that you actually own said onesie? Think long and hard before you reply. :evilsmile :evil: :lol:


----------



## EMU_Flyer (Aug 23, 2010)

This program sounds awesome, if it works I hope it spreads to all of the managed areas. It's very intimidating walking into those areas the 1st few times. Point Mouilee was SUPER CONFUSING trying to read all of the signage trying to figure out what was right and wrong!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

EMU_Flyer said:


> This program sounds awesome, if it works I hope it spreads to all of the managed areas. It's very intimidating walking into those areas the 1st few times. Point Mouilee was SUPER CONFUSING trying to read all of the signage trying to figure out what was right and wrong!


I agree. if you don't know someone that can take you it can be kinda hard to figure out how it works. hopefully this might work because of this reason.


----------



## Anas rubripes (Jun 28, 2010)

Very classy SFCHA, very classy!


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> So, are you telling the world that you actually own said onesie? Think long and hard before you reply. :evilsmile :evil: :lol:


not gonna respond (but you and I know we both love the damn things) :yikes:

And to Caddis and the rest that said just PM me....well okay, if you have to. But there will be NO HUNT FOR YOU!!!!


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

just ducky said:


> not gonna respond (but you and I know we both love the damn things) :yikes:
> 
> And to Caddis and the rest that said just PM me....well okay, if you have to. But there will be NO HUNT FOR YOU!!!!


wasn't caddis the first one on your "list"?


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> wasn't caddis the first one on your "list"?


Funny...I haven't heard from Gene yet? Or Dahmer? There are plenty of sawbills along the river come end of the season :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

Bellyup said:


> That is a great idea, and thanks for bringing it to fruition. If I get a clear weekend or day I might give it a shot.
> 
> Now you have to work on the Lewis Winch rental program....


already have one. you give me $1300, i'll give you a winch....when your done with it I give you $800 back.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Shiawassee_Kid said:


> already have one. you give me $1300, i'll give you a winch....when your done with it I give you $800 back.


Is there a quad bank discount?


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> Is there a quad bank discount?


most definitely.


----------



## 2001rotax800 (Jul 30, 2004)

Can we bring our own Mojo's? :lol:


----------



## Shiawassee_Kid (Nov 28, 2000)

2001rotax800 said:


> Can we bring our own Mojo's? :lol:


they are shot on site...so bring at your own risk. :evil:


----------



## Quackaddicted (Mar 13, 2011)

Wouldn't be the first time I capped a "roto chicken":lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

Wanted to do a mid-season bump about this program to give the SFCHA some shameless pub :evilsmile So far, the many volunteers in this program have taken about a dozen groups on hunts, and I'm sure some of you reading this have taken part. We at the SFCHA appreciate all the volunteers who offered to help out with this. It's no easy task to arrange, or to try to make someone happy on their first experience on the flats. But so far, rain or shine, birds cooperating or not, we've had lots of good comments and feedback. Even the volunteers have told me it's been a lot of fun showing newbies around the area, and in many cases, getting them some birds. So all is going well so far. 

We have a bunch more hunts set up well into November, and I continue to get requests for hunts. So a couple of things....

1) If you've sent me a note requesting a hunt, and you haven't heard anything at all from me, shoot me another note, because as far as I know I've at least contacted everyone who has asked.

2) If you've heard from me, but you're still waiting to hear from a volunteer to arrange your hunt, give it until Nov 1st and then get back with me. Our volunteers are all doing their best to get with you all, but again, it's not always easy, and some have numerous hunts they're trying to arrange.

3) If you're a SRSGA veteran hunter and are interested in volunteering to take a newbie out, please PM me or email me at [email protected]. We still could use a few more volunteers just so the current ones don't end up getting burned out taking up half their season with guest hunts :evilsmile

4) Even though we're well into the season, if you're a newbie and would like to request a hunt, we still may be able to get you in. So go back to the first page of this thread and review the information there on how to contact me. I'll do my best to arrange something.

Thanks to all who have been involved in this first year effort. I think we've already accomplished the goal of getting more people out to our managed areas and understanding what they're all about.


----------



## PhilBernardi (Sep 6, 2010)

JD invited me to a guest hunt, but he told me to meet him on Belle Isle. :16suspect



:lol:


----------



## just ducky (Aug 23, 2002)

PhilBernardi said:


> JD invited me to a guest hunt, but he told me to meet him on Belle Isle. :16suspect
> 
> 
> 
> :lol:


Did you get the hint Phil?


----------

